

An Adventure in the Low Status of Software Engineers - nexneo
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/07/13/how-the-other-half-works-an-adventure-in-the-low-status-of-software-engineers/

======
lstrope
Should Software Engineers unionize?

